# onroad help



## penhallracer (Feb 23, 2009)

new to onroad,but not rc racing.looking to race rc12r5 in the gtp class,what tires are used must be bsr brand,and just any other info that will get me going,thanks.art


----------



## Milky (May 14, 2005)

Art I have one too!! Let me know when you're gonna run. 
Andy

Black fronts and yellow rears I think is what they ran at OCRC.


----------



## penhallracer (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks andy,as soon as i get it i will let you know.thank you.art:thumbsup:


----------

